# 2020 Paph Forum (January 25, DC)



## Linus_Cello (Nov 12, 2019)

(Note, website info still being updated)

The 40th Annual Paphiopedilum Forum
Hosted by The National Capital Orchid Society
January 25, 2020 U.S.
National Arboretum, Washington, DC
The 40th annual NCOS Paph Forum will feature internationally-renowned speakers, an unparalleled selection of Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedium plants for sale by leading vendors, a show table featuring hundreds of slippers in bloom, ribbons and trophies for outstanding show plants, door prizes, and American Orchid Society judging.

Sales begin at 8:00 am, the program begins at 9:45 am, and the event concludes at 4:30 pm.
• Slipper orchid show with ribbon judging, American Orchid Society awards and review of plants
• Slipper Orchid Alliance-sponsored People’s Choice Award and silent auction
• World-class speakers and vendors
• Special drawings and door prizes

$60 Registration includes lunch; pre-registration strongly recommended to ensure space and lunch availability. Entry fee also includes a door prize ticket.
Participation is limited to the first 150 registrants!
For registration form and more information, see www.ncos.us/paph-forum/

Speakers:
• Harold Koopowitz - Mini-complex Paphiopedilums
• Jurahame Leyva - Phragmipediums
• Jeff Morris - Multifloral Paphiopedilums

Vendors will Include:
Woodstream Orchids (Bill Goldner and Lynn Evans-Goldner)
• Cove Lab (Nancy Mountford)
• Floradise (Janet Cherchuck and Steve Shifflett)
• Paph Paradise (David and Stacey Sorokowsky)
• Marriott Orchids (Hadley Cash) 
• Harold Koopowitz
• Jeff Morris
• The Orchidfix Nursery (Jurahame Leyva)

PLANT EXHIBITION INFORMATION
One of the Paphiopedilum Forum’s extraordinary features is the large variety of fine blooming slippers on the exhibit table. Everyone is encouraged to bring in their blooming slipper orchids for display. There are special drawings for registrants who bring show plants.
As the Paph Forum is an AOS sanctioned event, all plants exhibited at the Forum will be considered for AOS judging.


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 11, 2019)

Any interest in a 'Slippertalk checkin''? some way for folks on this forum to actually meet face to face at the forum?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2019)

I think we will be going.


----------



## gego (Dec 19, 2019)

Hope to see you guys at forum.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 19, 2019)

gego said:


> Hope to see you guys at forum.



I'll be there. Maybe with the baby again...


----------



## StreetVariety (Dec 24, 2019)

Is there any way to access the vendors without registering for the event?


----------



## Phred (Dec 25, 2019)

*Vendors will include:*


Woodstream Orchids - Bill Goldner and Lynn Evans-Goldner
Cove Lab - Nancy Mountford
Floradise Orchids - Janet Cherchuk and Steve Schifflett
Paph Paradise - David and Stacey Sorokowsky
Marriott Orchids - Hadley Cash
Harold Koopowitz
Jeff Morris
The Orchidfix Nursery - Jurahame Leyva


----------



## Phred (Dec 28, 2019)

Anyone going to this... I go every but never really meet anyone new. I should have asked the same question about the Slipper Symposium.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 28, 2019)

I’ll be there. With baby again.


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 29, 2019)

I just registered.


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 29, 2019)

Anyone have experience or know of ' the orchidfix' in Hawaii.? Looks like jurahame from there is speaking, and has some preorder options. Can't say I have ever heard of him before.


----------



## Phred (Dec 29, 2019)

He spoke at the Slipper Symposium... was a vender there also. Nice guy.


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 29, 2019)

Certainly a good start. Any experience with plants he has grown / bred? Tough to know whether his plants are good investments or just expensive.


----------



## Phred (Dec 29, 2019)

No... but he breed and does his own lab work. Frank Smith must have thought he was ok to have him speak this year.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 10, 2020)

I will be going for the first time. Any tips/recommendations?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 10, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> I will be going for the first time. Any tips/recommendations?



come early to buy the best plants


----------



## Phred (Jan 10, 2020)

Hey... don’t be telling everyone to come early. Lol.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 11, 2020)

I will be there nice and early


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 11, 2020)

Phred said:


> Hey... don’t be telling everyone to come early. Lol.


I'm hoping you guys get there early and buy everything I want... ;-) . Saves me a lot of money .


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 11, 2020)

Unfortunately (in a way), it's the same weekend as one of my orchid society's show


----------

